# red eye tetra. do they jump alot?



## samc (20 Oct 2009)

hi all

i have just bought 5 red eye tetra for my braceless 60cm and one has already jumped out. into my bin  i just wanted to know if they jump alot? i know all tetras jump from time to time but i didnt want to loose them all in a week.


----------



## chump54 (20 Oct 2009)

hey sam, I've had mine for about 6 months and they are a little skittish during "tank fiddling" but they haven't jumped. I do have a closed top though so opportunities are limited when not fiddling. 

Chris


----------



## rawr (20 Oct 2009)

I don't think they are well-known for jumping a lot or anything, but all fish are naturally scared for some time when added to a new tank. I would lower the water level slightly if you can until they've calmed down.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Oct 2009)

i've never lost them to jumping. they tend to stay low to mid tank IME


----------



## samc (20 Oct 2009)

thanks for the replys 

i think it may just be the new tank. the lught flicks on quite quick which i dont think they would like.

mine are allways in mid to bottom too


----------



## samc (22 Oct 2009)

i seem to have a problem in this tank. i am down to 2 red eye tetra and 2 SAEs from 5 of each :? 

i have moved them now as its really annoying me. i hate killing fish. i tested the water and all is normal. even had no co2 in and added an airstone. 

any ideas????


----------



## rawr (22 Oct 2009)

Is it in a really busy area of the house or something and are there hiding places for the fish?

That's the only sort of thing I can think of if all else seems fine.


----------



## samc (22 Oct 2009)

the tank is in my bedroom and they jump out when knowone is in the house. and they can hide in the stems that are there.

cant get my head round it


----------

